# baja y alta.



## zerocold (Abr 20, 2007)

hola soy muy nuevo en esto de los foros, espero y me puedan ayudar, mi problema es que quiero construir los faros traseros de mi automovil con LED de alta intensidad, solamente que tengo un problema, no se como hacer para que cuando yo encienda la luz de mi auto encienda a una intensidad baja y en el momento en que yo presione el pedal de freno encienda a una intensidad alta. hay una pregunta similar aqui en este foro, pero en ese caso el utiliza 24 volt, y un voltaje de 2V por led, que a los LED de alta intensidad no serviria de nada, si pudieran mandarme un circuito, una explicacion teorica. los voltajes con los que trabajan los LED son a 3.7 V y 30mA. una vez ya lo intente hacer con un solo led y una resistencia de 330 ohms y 1/4 watt y la resistencia se calento tanto que se quemo. sinceramente no le he intentado con una resistencia d 1/2 watt. espero me puedan ayudar. 

GRACIAS.


----------



## JV (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola zerocold, por lo que entiendo de tu mensaje solo necesitas poner por ejemplo, 1 LED para la luz de posicion y 2 o mas para la luz de freno. Respecto a que se quemo la resitencia, la unica forma que se quemara siendo de 1/4W (0.25) es que la coloques en paralelo con la bateria, posiblemente te vendieron una de 1/8W (0.125) que no alcanza para los 0.2W que disipas.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 21, 2007)

30mA aunque se puede es un valor bastante elevado y segun el tipo de led solo lo que haces es calentarlo y reducirle la vida. los de alta eficierncia con 5 a 10 mA tienen suficiente.

Haz una simple prueba coloca dos led  a 1cm o 2 cm apuntando uno contra el otro.
Uno lo alimentas  con  una corriente y el otro lo colocas al tester en posicion diodos o resistencia.
Uno trabaja como emisor y el otro como receptor. 
Con este metodo puedes ver la potencia luminica segun la corriente aplicada a groso modo.

Si quieres medir la maxima eficacia deberias tomar unas cuantas resistencias y hacer una grafica por ejemplo 330,470,680,820,1000 ohm y la medida del tester.
Lo graficas y tomas el valor donde la curba empieza a ser plana.


Para regular la luz se suele utilizar un pwm mira

http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html#dimled


----------

